# Topics > Space >  Darpa Phoenix program

## Airicist

DARPA

Home page - darpa.mil/program/phoenix

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Phoenix Satellite Servicing

Published on Jun 27, 2012




> This video depicts DARPA's Phoenix program. 
> Check out this artist's depiction of how a retired satellite's still usable antenna might one day be salvaged and turned into a new space asset as part of DARPA's Phoenix program. The goal of Phoenix is to develop and demonstrate technologies to cooperatively harvest and re-use valuable components from retired, nonworking satellites in GEO to create new space systems at greatly reduced cost. By robotically removing and re-using GEO-based space apertures and antennas from de-commissioned satellites in the graveyard or disposal orbit, space "junk" could become space "asset."

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Phoenix Concept Video

Published on Apr 4, 2014




> DARPA's Phoenix program seeks to enable robotics servicing and asset life extension in geosynchronous Earth orbit (GEO), while developing new satellite architectures to reduce the cost of space-based systems. Specifically, Phoenix's goal is to develop and demonstrate technologies that make it possible to inspect and robotically service cooperative space systems in GEO and to validate new satellite assembly architectures.

----------

